# Who is staying up til mid-night



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

...to ring in the WEEN?

I might


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Not this year bud.
No haunt and the phones a down to a silent hum of the charging cradles.

Have a toast for me as the hour passes!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

I will, but then again, I'm usually up 'till 1 am anyways. I'll toast to ya, FE, what's your preferred drink?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Just finished carving the last of the jack o lanterns so I'm up for a while yet.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

well, it's almost midnight... just got back in from finishing setup, positioning and shuttering the 4 blue flood lamps across the front yard and also put the 2 standard 150w flood lights part way up the *ahem* telephone pole - I would like them up higher but that little voice in my head something about setting a 20' _aluminum _ ladder against a utility pole isn't a bright idea. - so I used the 6' one instead. I carved the remaining 4 'jacks during suppertime (did the first last night... when they were scheduled to be completed) and I'm about to hit the hay to get back at it in 6 or 7 hours.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I wasn't planning on it, but figured I should get as much done tonight as possible for tomorrow's TOT's. Maybe I'll get to squeeze in a nap tomorrow after lunch


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

> I will, but then again, I'm usually up 'till 1 am anyways. I'll toast to ya, FE, what's your preferred drink?
> __________________


yeah.. I'm off the next 2 days and I'll have a drink with ya! I'm going to have a Brain Hemorage ok ok.. so i'll probably have several.. .. Recipe down below:

Ingredients:
2 oz clear Schnapps of your choice 
2 tsp Irish cream 
1 tsp Grenadine 
Mixing instructions:
Pour schnapps into a large shot glass (the measurements may be off a bit, you can experiment). Slowly pour irish cream into schnapps so that it basically forms a "brain" in "formaldihide". Finally, dribble the grenadine (dribbling onto a spoon then into the schnapps helps) directly into the center of the irish cream mass . As the grenadine amount slowly increases it will eventually burst through the irish cream creating a "hemoraging" "brain".


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I worked until mid-night so now it's a few beers, a couple hours sleep, and then a full day of Halloween fun! :jol: :xbones: :devil:


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

:jol: Damn, 11 minutes of the best holiday have already passed..:jol:


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

well darn I was in bed by 11:30pm and now its 2:30am and Im up doing last minute things before wiork. LOL Oh man need more coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I stayed up until 1 30, I like staying up late on Halloween night more myself.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I didn't plan on staying up. I've got a head-cold or flu or something. Sick on Halloween! Can you believe it? So I went to sleep early. I might stay up later tonight though, since it's the main event.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Still working on props (in the background a bells sounds twelve times) and still another hour passes.


----------



## cbspools (Oct 21, 2007)

havent slept yet 

after work had to stay and decorate our departments' floor. that took til 1:30am, then home to get things out from basement that go up just before the kiddies come.

Once a year that lasts 3months for me, so its all worth it


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

This year will be really cool as it will fall on a Friday, and we can celebrate all weekend!!!


----------

